# ah, però



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2013)

David Beckham ...decisamente non è malaccio.View attachment 7005View attachment 7006View attachment 7007View attachment 7008View attachment 7009View attachment 7010View attachment 7011View attachment 7012ha finito di fare il calciatore ma non faticherà a trovare altro; molto più espressivo di tanti attori .


----------

